# Suggestions for plastic storage bin/drawer system for small parts and hardware



## w00dn00b1 (Jun 29, 2020)

On the hunt for the best option for a plastic storage bin/drawer system for all my screws, nails, bolts, nuts, washers, etc. etc. This one on Amazon is more or less what I'm looking for and it seems to have tons of good reviews. Anyone know of any other options like this that I might want to consider before getting this one on Amazon?

I am currently using a few DeWalt storage cases (like this one and this one), but I don't really need the portability offered by these cases, and they're quite heavy and cumbersome when filled and I hate having to pull them out of a cabinet every time I need a single screw.

Something stationary and permanent, with individually accessible bins, where the small parts are clearly visible as well as (eventually) labeled is what I'm after.

Anyone have any other suggestions besides the Akro-Mils one on Amazon I linked to above? Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

IDEAS

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nuT+AND+BOLT+STORAGE


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Small parts storage solutions?

Check out Uline catalog, or website:
https://www.uline.com/Cls_32/Shelving-Bins-and-Storage

USPlastics has lots of options too:
https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=463

They may not be cheapest sources online, but when it comes to industrial grade permanent small parts storage; they carry the most common solutions.

Good luck with decision.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

machine and wood screws
brass, galvanized and stainless
5 common screw sizes
4 head types
4 useful lengths
= 480 drawers; you'll only need 11 cases !

har har.

I have had decent luck with Uline stuff, but not specifically parts drawers. Grainger and McMaster Carr are also good sources to look at many different options.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Check out Plano boxes on Amazon.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Menards, home Depot and Lowe's have many storage containers and bins in stock if there is one near you. Nice to really see the drawer sizes.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Empty coffee cans ( chock full of nuts Donut Shop). For the budget minded


----------



## EdWeber (Jun 17, 2021)

I wish I could house all my screws and hardware in a unit like that, I could reclaim some shop space.

If I need a few screws or bolts or whatever, I buy a box of 100. I've been doing this (when I can) for decades. It's cheaper per item and you build a nice inventory so you're ready for any project. 
I'm not the guy who has to take 4 trips to the hardware store to finish a project.

I would suggest to just think about expansion, that unit might fit everything today but you'll more than likely need more room next year.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

personally i like the hybrid type, where they can mount on a wall and pivot out, but if you want/need to take it with you, you can slide it off te screws and use it as a portable. works good for me when working outside or doing something at another site(sometimes i build stuff for family and friends)
this is one but some other makers make this style as well:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-12-Compartment-Small-Parts-Organizer-Flip-Bin-DWST14121/305666804


----------



## TcJ (Feb 7, 2018)

For my wood shop, I standardized on 6000/7000 series TuffTainers from Flambeau:
https://www.flambeaucases.com/tuff-tainer
Reasonably priced (around $6-$7 for these models), sturdy, and highly configurable. I find it useful to have a bunch of containers that are all of the same size. I built a cabinet that holds 24 of them.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

For most of my screws, I use Rx bottles that are about 3" tall with screw on lids. I added labels to the top. I just saved up my used ones. However, eBay has any you can dream of.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

+1 with 'Ed Weber'... It's more of a individual need, What works for one may not work for someone else. I like to buy mine 100 count if not 250 count at a time. Preferably if clear plastic containers if possible.

I had four storage containers like the one you highlighted on Amazon. I gave two of them away to a friend. The two I still have, they're full of odd specialty screws, bolts, washers, nuts and fasteners. Sits off to the side collecting dust. Very seldom I'll need what's in these.

The Kreg screws I stack the containers they come in (they have a stackable feature). I use a marker to mark the end of the container.

One of my tool boxes, the two lower drawers, I also keep a large assortment of nails, screws, nuts and washers. In original boxes with the labels facing up. I also have found that the plastic containers that your kitchen spices come in, make good containers for this also. I cut off the top off to the height needed (my wife saves these for me). Open a tool box drawer and you see everything there at a glance.

I have a metal four drawer parts cabinet (with 30 compartment slots each drawer). I keep a assortment of lag bolts, Carriage bolts and galvanized bolts. With matching nuts and washers.

On a 4" deep shelf, I keep a row of cabinet screws, narrow head screws, and exterior Screws. In the original clear plastic containers, in order of size.

My dad's 2'x4' workbench that has eight drawers under it. each drawer has 80 compartment slots for all his screws, nuts, washers, bolts and misc. fasteners. Don't try moving it, it's one heavy workbench…


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I find those cans to be a PITA. I use divided plastic boxes.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to be a cigar smoker, so I made a rack to hold the boxes. I only keep large fasteners in them, like 1/4" and over of carriage bolts, lags, nuts and washers. All other under 1/4" fasteners are kept in plastic Acro mills drawer cabinets. Being a model maker (trains), I have separate cabinets for fasteners ranging from 00-90 up to 8-32 screws, nuts and washers. I also keep twist drills, taps and dies with the fasteners. I also have a separate storage for used fasteners, like metric and SAE. I have some workbench drawers that hold bulk like nails, drywall screws and specialty items not frequently used, but used for outdoor construction projects. Storage of fasteners was my first priority as they can be a very large collection. The worst thing is to be into a project and not have the needed fasteners and it is after 5:00 on a Saturday. Big box stores are available 7 days, but they are too far away to go for a few screws. BTW, I buy all my fasteners in bulk of 100 to the box at McMaster-Carr.


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO, you need to decide what parts you are going to use, e.g., how many sizes and TPI for bolts and nuts, how many you buy at a time and how are you going to use them. Do you prefer to grab a selection of screws and take them to your work piece or do you count out exactly as many as you need. Also, where is your work site located compared to where your storage is-do you want multi-unit containers or single unit containers. Do you care if they have clear fronts/tops so you can see what is in them, do you care if they have tops at all, or are kept in a drawer.

If you want to see a thoroughly OCD and very impressive use of small parts storage, check out






at Fleet's Woodshop.

Most importantly, we want pics once you are done.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I really like these tip out bins. They are a little pricey but are very durable and you can configure multiple sizes for whatever parts you need to organize.

Of course these are my favorite storage bins


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I've had the wall units and I hate them . I now buy portable so i can move them around, take them with me or outside of the house for projects. .After buying 4-5 I realized I'm just storing a bunch of crap I may never use, so I now let the hardware store store it for me…

I bought the Husky cantilever parts box and I'm considering a second as I really like it. It holds for for a few dollars more…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Plastic?! Make some out of wood!


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I used a bunch of organizer bins from Harbor Freight. They're showing out of stock online, but usually under $10 per bin. Then I sorted my screws by diameter, wood screws, sheet metal screws and machine bolts of the same diameter all co-exist in the same bins. I don't really keep too much on hand where I've ever run out of space. I rarely take these out of the shop, so no need to be easily portable.










Then for the bulk consumables like deck screws. dry wall screws and nails that are bought in 1 and 5 pound boxes, I use plastic peanut butter jars in a pantry-like configuration. This allows me to grab a few jars of screws and throw them into a bag to take elsewhere.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

You have to eat a lot of peanut butter to get those jars!!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a bunch of glass baby food jars so I used them. I like being able to see the items without having to open up the container.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I use Akro Mills cabinets for some items, the HF organizers that Tony1212 uses for misc parts, and the DeWalt organizers you don't like for things I buy in bulk. The reason I like the organizers is that there is a lid. I'm pretty clumsy, and that lid has helped me A LOT. Another reason I like them is that they are very space efficient . You can't put anything in front of, or behind an drawer set, so for a given amount of wall or shelf space, you get a relatively small amount of storage. The HF and Dewalt organizers, when housed in a slide out arrangement like Tony1212's are much, much more space efficient.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's steel, but look at the Durham stuff.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I store large amounts of screws, nuts, washers, all manner of tube guitar amp building components (capacitors, resistors, pots and jacks) plus the typical garage collection of nuts and bolts. I probably have 20 of the plastic bins with sectional dividers. The best source for these…sporting goods stores that sell fishing gear.

Here in the Oregon/Washington area the best sources for these are Sportsman's Warehouse and Fisherman's Marine and Outdoor. Way more variety. Typically Walmart and similar stores, even craft stores have very limited offerings vs the fishing supply stores.

I have a couple heavier DeWalt and Milwaukie bins, I hate them. Just too large, thick and bulky.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Take a look at the Akro-Mills hanging/stacking plastic storage bins of various sizes. While the multi-drawer unit is good for small quantities of stuff (screws, nuts, brads, etc.) if you're storing larger quantities of things like pocket screws, assembly screws, etc-think quantities 100 and greater-these bins are much more useful.
I've used the various sizes for years, simply building a shelf unit that's hung on the wall out of plywood or mdf to put the bins into.
The advantage of using the bins vs. a drawer unit is that it's easier to immediately see the contents (bins also have a place to put a label on the front) and you can take a bin of fasteners directly to the assembly table you're working at.
Hope this helps.
Gerry


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

At work we go through coffee pretty fast so I take the big coffee cans and put my assorted stuff in. For smaller and organized stuff I go to the dollar tree and get the pencil boxes that kids use for school. I get the coffee cans for free and the boxes for $1 each so I got around $10 in my system. I set them on a set of shelves that I already have


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Akron Mills makes a steel wall mount system. I have a large quantity of Akron bins hanging fully loaded with heavy electrical parts for thirty years and none have broken. I also have a double row of peanut butter jars under my upper cabinets. Staggered so I can see the back jar contents. Made a template for mounting for even spacing. It still comes down to what works for you


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I remember visiting "the container store" in the DFW area a number of years ago. Basically a Walmart "super center" sized store full of container items including bins/boxes/organizers.

They seem to be in a lot of metro areas now, worth a look.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

We were manufacturing industrial vacuum plasma systems. Hardware from 4-40 to 1/2" in assorted lengths and types including special vacuum screws (center thru drilled to let the air trapped in a blind hole out). We bought most everything from McMaster so we had dozens and dozens of variously sized boxes of screws, nuts, washers, shoulder screws, etc.

We got a U-line rolling shelving unit. We started putting the boxes up by size, beginning with #4, and then sorting alphabetically by nomenclature on the box: bolts/lock washers by type, flat, split, etc. /nuts/pins/screws by head (allen before hex) and then by length/shoulder screws by head & length/vacuum by head & length/washers. If we had space we'd start a new size on a new shelf.

Everything was kept in the original box, label facing forward. Anyone could walk up, get what they needed quickly and easily. As new items were added you could still find exactly what you wanted without endless hunting. If you took the last, McMaster would have more delivered the next morning.

Although not applicable to a small shop we had everything tied into our internal parts ordering system. It's important to be consistent with your nomenclature so things in the database sort the same way as the items on the shelf. This makes inventory simple and the engineering easier as nomenclature is copy/paste for fewer transcription errors when creating drawings. The new CAD drawings had their parts lists scanned and items needed computed automatically. It even went so far as being able to pull up vendor part drawings and info. Look Ma! No hands!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

